# Help! Blurry Pics from my Canon Rebel XSi



## Parabees

I have had my Canon Rebel XSi for a while now. I know a little about my camera like how to use the manual settings. But the last few photo shots I have done have turned out very blurry. I have never had this happen before. I have made sure that my lenses are set on AF. I thought that maybe I was moving when I took my photographs so I put my camera on automatic and they are still blurry. I would really like some help!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Post the affected images and their settings for help. Otherwise, it's a crap shoot.







http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## EIngerson

Noone can give you advice without; 

1 seeing the picture.
2 knowing your settings.
3 knowing the conditions you were shooting in.


----------



## MissCream

What settings did Auto use and what did you use in manual? Are they the same? I'm guessing your shutter speed is too slow.


----------



## Parabees

I do alot of outdoor photography. Then all of the sudden the first of December my camera decided to stop focusing on more than one object (example: A family of 4 it would only focus on 1 of them). I also have the problem of my camera not wanting to focusing on just one subject sometimes. Like I said before all of this just started the first of December. I have a wedding coming up in a few months and I don't know if it is me or the camera.


----------



## MissCream

Really need to see an example too many factors to be able to let you know without one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It's you.


----------



## MLeeK

It's lack of skills. 
Really? You are shooting a wedding and haven't a clue how to use the camera. WOW. I am sorry, but that takes guts. 
I will pray for you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Probably as a guest, MLeek. Let's not jump to conclusions, or we'll have another very long thread on our hands.


----------



## Rephargotohp

I would check that your Focus Mode changed from One shot to Ai Servo


----------



## MLeeK

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Probably as a guest, MLeek. Let's not jump to conclusions, or we'll have another very long thread on our hands.


You might just be right... Whew! I was worried for a minute!


----------



## Natalie

Rephargotohp said:


> I would check that your Focus Mode changed from One shot to Ai Servo


I actually find that AI Servo messes up more shots than it makes. This is because as long as the shutter button is half-depressed, it will keep focusing on whatever you have the camera pointed at, making it impossible to focus on the subject and then properly compose the shot (unless you want your subject in the dead center of the frame for some reason). The One Shot mode is much more versatile when it comes to most kinds of photography... The only time I can think of an advantage with AI Servo would be if you were shooting something distant and moving quickly, like a bird in flight. For a wedding where people are mostly standing still (or walking slowly), One Shot is the way to go to have properly-composed photos.


----------



## Rephargotohp

Ai Servo is designed for moving subjects, sports, moving vehicles,  Flying Birds, fast little kids. The trick is that in order to track the subject, you need to keep the selected Focus point on the subject as it moves, if it moves off it will serach to the next subject which usually ends up being the background. It works better on 7D's and Mark IV's because of the added sensitivity of the assist points. Other models have been a canon week point.


----------



## boofoo502

You're shooting outdoors, and the problem just started in December? Are you sure it's not the lens fogging up? 
Try doing another shoot with good light and stationary subject.


----------



## iresq

BBF - back button focus. But you didn't say if that was your issue nor respond to requests for shot info and sample. I guess your issue is resolved.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Rephargotohp said:


> Ai Servo is designed for moving subjects, sports, moving vehicles,  Flying Birds, fast little kids. The trick is that in order to track the subject, you need to keep the selected Focus point on the subject as it moves, if it moves off it will serach to the next subject which usually ends up being the background. It works better on 7D's and Mark IV's because of the added sensitivity of the assist points. Other models have been a canon week point.




Use AI Servo all the time on the 60D and it works great... You just have to know it's limitations.


----------

